# WHO leads the team in block!?



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)




----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Has to be the saddest mistake ever. The PF who had 5 blocks in the 2004-05 season leads an NBA team that category.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh great a MAC USER

:rofl:

:biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I find it difficult to understand how this is possible. He isn't a terrible defender. He tries. He's at least 6'9".


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm just suprised that a man who is 7'6" doesn't average more than 0.1. No dis to Yao though. I understand that he isn't athletic.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I find it difficult to understand how this is possible. He isn't a terrible defender. He tries. He's at least 6'9".


he tries on his man defense, and he does a pretty good job. he makes his defense rotations, he gets to the guy attacking the rim, but he never actually goes for a block. he doesnt jump, he doesnt swing his arms, he just stands there and watches the guy go by.



and OneBadLT123, good job making that post without windows freezing.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Wait a minute, I thought Yao shold lead that category. He averages 1.9 a game. ??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Wait a minute, I thought Yao shold lead that category. He averages 1.9 a game. ??


yeah, howard leads because yahoo is clearly a ****ing pile of ****.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jworth said:


> I'm just suprised that a man who is 7'6" doesn't average more than 0.1. No dis to Yao though. I understand that he isn't athletic.


Please tell me you're joking... :jawdrop:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jworth said:


> I'm just suprised that a man who is 7'6" doesn't average more than 0.1. No dis to Yao though. I understand that he isn't athletic.


please use common sense...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yeah, howard leads because yahoo is clearly a ****ing pile of ****.


 Is it because he hasn't played enough games?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> and OneBadLT123, good job making that post without windows freezing.



lol! rep


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Is it because he hasn't played enough games?


no, first of all he has played enough to lead in 2 other categories. besides, stro, tmac, deke, and _rafer_ average more bpg than him.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

You're talking about Yao in your first sentence, and Juwan in your second???


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> You're talking about Yao in your first sentence, and Juwan in your second???


yes, yes i was.

the noun-pronoun relationship on my last post was a giant screw you to my high school education.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah, I see. 

Well, actually, I don't. 

But whatever, I agree, Yahoo has messed up. 

:biggrin:


----------

